# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > گفتگو: پلاگین شبکه

## fakhravari

با سلام
من نیاز به یه پلاگین دارم که بتونه شبکه رسم کنه.
شبکه من جوری هست که هر فرد میتونه با افرادی لینک داشته باشه و محدودیتی در لینک نداره.
همچین چیزی http://js.cytoscape.org/demos/colajs-graph/
شما باشید چی پیشنهاد میدید که بشه راحت گروه ها جدا کرد و لینک بینشون دید

----------

